# new fuel issues?? HELP!!



## seaswirl (Oct 22, 2006)

hello all, well since i havnt used the boat much this summer, i just finished useing all last years gas in my tank, so i have a quqlity raycor separater, i install it and i go get some gas in my 5 gallon tank, now i have heard that this new gas loses its octane?? so i got 5 gallons of hi-test, and put 2 ounces of stabil in it. hooked up to the muffs and started her, now right away she starts and it seems to be running a little high?? it usually does for a few seconds till she warms up, then she kicks down. it seemed to be running a little higher than it should be, it was running at approx. 1200rpm according to the tach? could this be from the hi-test fuel?? or could i have pumped to much fuel in the carbs and it had to burn it off?? i plan on taking it and putting like 15 gallons in her and going out and running her for a bit! any help would be greatful thanks 
here are my specs. 
1997 striper 19ft 
1997 Johnson 150hp ocean runner(carbs) 
raycor separater with primer button and bowl for draining water.


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

No idea on what's going on with your motor but I recently ran most of my non E10 out of my tank and just filled with E10. I also added a bunch of Startron to keep the Ethonal in the gas.

As for E10 losing octane, it only happens when the Ethanol separates from the Gas. Ethanol has higher Octane then gas so when they are mixed together, you get say 87 octane. If you get phase separation, the Ethanol drops to the bottom with water and the gas ends up alone. Tadda.. You end up with say 80 octane gas and 112 octane Ethanol (These octane numbers are a shot in the dark).

If phase separation happens, you'll know it because you'll see your racor filling with water. If you're not getting water in your racor, then your octane should be fine.

Good Luck!!

- Dae


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Anyone have problems with E10 in the gas tanks?

Bill


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

nope no problems at all - didnt make any chages either.........just kept on going like i do weekly.....i have a 120 gallon tank and run 80 of it out weekly and filler right back up on the way home all summer......i do use sta-bil in the winter thos because it will stop water drops from freezing .....other than that......no changes - i have an I/O not a outboard motor if i makes any differance

on a side note i also have a dirt late model and i run 112 octane in it......the "hi-test" most street people use will not have an effect on how it runs or idles, it will burns your valves tho and over time you will need to rebuild it due to compresson loss.


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Ok , Thanks I have heard of problems with it in some of the smaller outboards.

Bill


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Bill,

Lots of people have been having problems with it but from what I've seen and read, it seems to be happening to people that let their boat sit for weeks at a time. It also seems to happen when people take on fuel from a station that recently converted to E10. I'm guessing that happens because the station was too cheap to clean out their tanks, like they were suppose to do, before switching.

Unlike a car, you have to remember most boats only get used on the weekends, if they are lucky, and even then, they don't get filled every weekend.

With E10, time seems to be the biggest problem. Time gives the Ethanol the chance to separate from the gas and collect water. Time is against those of us that have to use E10.

Me, I've avoided it as long as possible and only had to take my 1st load of E10 a couple weeks ago because I figured I'd have to do it any way and I didn't want to tow my boat 100 miles to get real gas.


- Dae


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Thanks Dae.

Bill


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

*i doubt its the gas*

high octain gas burns slower than low octain gas. it keeps your fuel from pre-igniting. the octain level that is right for your engine is determined by your cilinder head pressure. so back to the question, doubt it has to do with the fuel, mabey a stuck choke?


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

I have had some problems with my old motor so started looking a different things. My plugs looked kind of funny so changed them and it helpped. I looked up on the internet " E10 gas problems " in google. Found alot of interesting informantion on this. You might like to do the same thing.

Bill


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

Marine Surveyor called me yesterday about my boat engine damage (saltwater, DOH!). Had an interesting discussion about Egas. He said it goes against everything we've ever heard or done, but drain the fuel tank when you winterize. The Egas breaks down, water separates, corrosion in the tank. BAD juju.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

unless of course you are like some people and take the boat out 2 or 3 times a week year round.....


----------



## Bassplug (Jun 18, 2004)

Well I have started drainig my tanks in all my stuff if i dont expect to use it for a few weeks. I dont think it well make alot of difference in that short of time. If they go to 50% egas by end next year that might make a difference then. I trailer my boat so have to take it out.

Bill


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

most people are making a mountain out of mole hill. we only have 10% ethanol right now.....they make E85 already !! every auto maker makes and every dealer sells a car that can use it already....most people dont even know there is such a thing.....right after i won the lottery i bought an ethanol plant in iowa. i will be a millionare by the time i am 45 years old !! too much info here to post so i will start a new thread if anyone cares to read it........


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

RACN35 said:


> ....they make E85 already !! every auto maker makes and every dealer sells a car that can use it already....


I don't know if every auto maker makes a car that will run in E85. My understanding is that most foreign auto companies are betting on Hybrids and Hydrogen in the future. Fact is, neither Toyota or Honda market a FFV in the US.

- Dae


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i just bought a new 2006 in june and RK had a few trucks that will run on E85 , i dont know what good it would do tho because the only place in virginia that has E85 is the Langley Research Center 
Langley Research Center 
Hampton, VA 23681 
757-864-3676 
View Map
Private facility. No public access.


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

heres that list of auto makers- your right toyota and honda are not on the list !! 

http://www.e85fuel.com/e85101/flexfuelvehicles.php


----------

